# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  sustanon 250 turkey

## tume

also good,but most faked too. all faked amps got mistake on amp lable wrong write testosterone  :Wink:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pic.

----------


## tume

nice gear man,my frien take it and after 2 weeks on 2 amps a day he got already 12 lbs.

----------


## richardmats

I got same from my European source!

----------


## sevenmann

Nice pic... I would like to see the fake one now with the wrong spelling of testosterone

----------


## incredible.hulk

why its just one letter

----------


## anadavid

good trusted organon ampules, i got same from my source

----------


## thebigfella

so the real ones say testosteron
and the fake 1s testosterone

----------


## CaliPhotog

> nice gear man,my frien take it and after 2 weeks on 2 amps a day he got already 12 lbs.


Haha. That is cause he is taking 500mg of Test ED. That is 3.5 Grams a week. Serious amount of gear to be running. Not unheard of, but that is allot!

----------


## MORPHIN

> nice gear man,my frien take it and after 2 weeks on 2 amps a day he got already 12 lbs.


2 amps a day?

----------


## neuncPlaill

im from turkey and this is a real prima i also bought the same from pharmacy.

----------


## olaphg10

good stuff bro gtg

----------

